
Show HN: Drastically speed up software development in general - joaojeronimo
https://github.com/joaojeronimo/glowpro
======
tracer4201
>Software development is 99% using Google+StackOverflow.

If you have no idea what you’re doing and are mindlessly copying code samples
from the web, then sure, 99% could be google and stackoverflow.

